# New barn



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like I am going to lose one of my rented barns this year. I am also geeting tired of paying rent and driving 13 miles to barn. The barn I am thinking of will be built with the future thought of converting one end into shop in future. The width will be the determining factor . I do not currently use a semi tractor yet but who knows what the future may hold. The question I am asking is how wide should I build if I want to back a semi and say a 40 ish foot flat bed in? The lenght is up for grabs or should I say "to be determined by budget". I can always add to the lenght as money allows. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks Steve


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure I completely understand but I would say 12' minimum? Just can't quiet picture what you mean.....I suppose 10' will work but Ifn it was me I would use the same rational you alluded to on length.....make it as big as the pocketbook can afford.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

The height will be 16 foot no matter what. That way I can stack 4 round bales high and 12 layers of square bales. Need to know does the width need to be 60,72,80 or what ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Will you need room to maneuver the FEL around the semi for unloading? If so I'm thinkn 72....I built mine 48' and it's way too tight with tractor mounted FEL.......course, the wider the better.....I just didn't want supports in the body of the building, I bought some "chicken house" ladder trusses that spanned 48' so I have about 45' of open area in which to maneuver, just didn't want to deal with interior supports....


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Never thought about unloading inside but thats a good idea. It may save me some time, especially if I set the doors up the way I want. My real question was what if I made part of it a shop,would I be able to back a semi and trailer in to close doors and work in winter. After running a few numbers I think I am going to stick with 60 foot and stick with my goosenecks and pickups. If I have to work on a tractor trailer when its cold I'll either dress for it or hire it done. It's amazing how fast a checkbook can shrink. I m thinking about 60x80 and then if I have money in future make a 36-48x60 into shop. I can dream can't I.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depending on what needs done, we either do the work ourselves on the big trucks, suspension, tires, etc. Clutch jobs we'll take the heavy trucks to a shop and let them lay under that VERY heavy transmission and jockey it out. To be perfectly honest I don't think I'd be up to laying under a truck and trying to lift the pressure plate up and bolt it back on.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Figure out what you can afford and build it twice that big. 

More width was cheaper per sq ft then length up to 60' wide after that the rafters had to be a lot heavier for code.

Keep in mind that you may go bigger some day you are talking about a 40' trailer now,you may go to a 48 or 53' some day??

I wish my shed was twice as big then it is.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Might wanna call around and get some ballpark pricing. You may be shocked by how much prices have risen in the last few years....


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Go with steel,prices are down and no worry about rot.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I already have one 60x150 at home. Could not believe how big it was till I filled it, then too small. I am fifty years old so I don't think I will see the wood rot and besides there is no one coming up after me. I am going to price a steel one also. I don't think you can ever build one big enough. Probably won't happen till late fall at earliest. I have to get rid of the old dairy barn first. Thanks for the ideas. My checkbook is leaning to a 60x80. I can always add on in future.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

No such thing as to big. Go as wide as u can and then u can always add length over time. Pocket books determines all.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

You already said what I was gonna say......it don't matter how big you build it, it won't be big enough.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Look into the hydraulic walls. They are spendy but you won't have to worry about equipment fitting.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I read In thefarm Journal once years ago,When building a shop puts your doors on the corners keep you from piling the corners full of stuff


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

By piling stuff along walls you mean "I might use that some day"....lol for some reason the door is always just wide enough.
I know there is a price jump going from 50 to 60. Got me thinking about steel too.
Can width be compromised with length? Maybe there is a L section for future shop?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If you went 18 ft high so a stackwagon can tilt up, a shop might fit nicely in a lean-to on the side.

Myself I'm not keen on having shop and hay in same building just for fire.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> No such thing as to big. Go as wide as u can and then u can always add length over time. Pocket books determines all.


Gotta to agree with gearhart...bigger the better as the budget allows. Maybe put the money in the building that you would put in concrete floor then follow-up later time to put the concrete floor in during off-season.


----------

